

MIT claims to have found a “language universal” that ties all languages together - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/08/mit-claims-to-have-found-a-language-universal-that-ties-all-languages-together/

======
stephengillie
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10016052](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10016052)

